# Comunicacion PIC a Celular



## petrokka (Sep 30, 2006)

Hola necesito realizar un proyecto transmitir una trama de datos de un pic a un celular por lo que he podido apreciar los celulares se pueden controlar por comando AT cuando es un celular gsm este  caso seria un nokia 1100 --2600.. que son los telefono que tengo a disposicion pero necesito ayuda en los protocolos de comunicacion o como crear un interfaz de un pic a un celular XXXX... 
si alguien ya a experimentado con celular podria enviarme información de que celular me sirve, que interfaz y los prototcolos 
atte 
Carolina Alvarez 
Estudiante Electronica
Chile


----------



## maunix (Oct 2, 2006)

petrokka dijo:
			
		

> Hola necesito realizar un proyecto transmitir una trama de datos de un pic a un celular por lo que he podido apreciar los celulares se pueden controlar por comando AT cuando es un celular gsm este  caso seria un nokia 1100 --2600.. que son los telefono que tengo a disposicion pero necesito ayuda en los protocolos de comunicacion o como crear un interfaz de un pic a un celular XXXX...
> si alguien ya a experimentado con celular podria enviarme información de que celular me sirve, que interfaz y los prototcolos
> atte
> Carolina Alvarez
> ...



Te sugiero que busques información sobre el FSB de Nokia.

Hay mucha información en internet y en este mismo foro.

Saludos


----------

